# Boxing:  sore elbows



## ajs1976 (Aug 11, 2006)

I started taking boxing classes back in December and recently I have been able to go more consistently.  

By the end of class my elbows start to get sore, but it goes away within an hour or two after class is over.   Is this normal?  Is it something that will go away after I have been at it for a little while?


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 11, 2006)

You're probably hyper extending them when you punch.


----------



## rutherford (Aug 11, 2006)

Or flaring them so that they're absorbing some of the shock of impact.  Have your wrist unsupported and it'll hurt after you punch.  Same with your elbos.  Trauma will accumulate in the first unsupported joint.

*What does your coach say?*


----------



## Lisa (Aug 11, 2006)

Could be either of the above or that you are over training.  By consistently, exactly what do you mean?


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm going to took to the instructor at my next class.

I don't think i'm hyper extending, but I could be flaring.

More consistently - went to one class a week off and on from december to febuary.  Stopped for a few months because of a family issue.  started back once a week in june.  Started twice a week in july.  Also the class i'm going to is a little more intense.

Thanks for the advice so far.


----------



## Carol (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Andy,

Great advice from Rutherford to check with your instructor/coach.  

A suggestion after you do...try giving your elbows some support while it heals up.  Neoprene elbow braces are my fave, but the same can be done with ace bandages or athletic tape.   Discontinue the bracing after the pain goes away.  You may just be sore from getting used to a different kind of impact, the support will help you continue your training without injuring your elbow.  :asian:


----------

